# Bluetooth fails to connect even when paired successfully

## deltamalloc

I have my device (a phone) successfully paired in bluetoothctl and trusted.

I have followed the simple steps at: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth#BlueZ_5

I finally issue a connect command, connecting to its MAC address, and I get just a simple generic error:

"failed to connect org.bluez.error.failed"

There doesn't appear to be any verbose or debug option for bluetoothctl. Nor is there any information in dmesg or anything else I can use. I have everything related to bluetooth enabled in the kernel and I doubt it is a kernel issue since bluetooth works in other ways (e.g. using blueman I can send a file to my phone).

----------

## phantom4

Any efforts on this issue?

----------

## genoobish

 *deltamalloc wrote:*   

> I have my device (a phone) successfully paired in bluetoothctl and trusted.
> 
> I have followed the simple steps at: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth#BlueZ_5
> 
> I finally issue a connect command, connecting to its MAC address, and I get just a simple generic error:
> ...

 

I'm having the exact same problem in gentoo (at least the exact same symptoms). Very frustrating.

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

I have the same issue. Is there really no solution, for almost a year?

----------

